# WFT Uli Beyer Edition Jigozilla ab 74,99



## angeldomaene (28. September 2009)

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=uli+beyer+jigozilla&x=0&y=0

Wenn Sie mit der Spinnrute Riesenfische bezwingen möchten, dann kommen Sie an  dieser Rute nicht vorbei! Hier können Sie drillen, bis der Arzt kommt. Uli  angelt regelmäßig mit der Spinnrute auf kapitale Welse in Spanien und hat im  Laufe der Jahre viel Erfahrung mit Powerruten gesammelt. Nicht steif wie ein  Besenstiel, sondern trotz der Kraft im Blank auch noch eine gefühlvolle Aktion  zu integrieren, das war die Vorgabe für diese Rutenentwicklung und wir sind  stolz auf das Ergebnis. Ist eine Welsrute zu steif, so bekommen Sie zu viele  Fehlbisse und Aussteiger, ist sie zu weich, so halten Sie einen Großfisch nicht  und er schwimmt Ihnen davon, geht fast immer durch fehlende Schnurkapazität oder  Hindernisse verloren. Mit diesen Ruten zeigen Sie dem Wels, wer Chef im Ring  ist. Das gelingt Ihnen, obwohl die Ruten sehr leicht geblieben sind und  ermüdungsfreies Fischen über lange Zeit erlauben!

Angebot freibleibend, solange Vorrat reicht!


----------

